# New bird in the decoys….Shiawassee



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> If I was hunting there I would consider that hunter harrassment.


My thought exactly. Figure it was some anti's trying to stop the hunt


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Man just watched the video again and that looks dangerous as hell. They were just beyond the decoy spread! Surely the FAA would be interested in this,can't be many of those types of planes around.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Man I dunno about all this "call the law" stuff on these guys. They knew exactly what they were doing, didn't die, and likely only broke a couple flying regulations. Y'all sound like a bunch of kids who ran to the teacher every time you got knocked out in dodgeball. At least they had something to look at on a bluebird, windless afternoon in the marsh.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

BFG said:


> Man I dunno about all this "call the law" stuff on these guys. They knew exactly what they were doing, didn't die, and likely only broke a couple flying regulations. Y'all sound like a bunch of kids who ran to the teacher every time you got knocked out in dodgeball. At least they had something to look at on a bluebird, windless afternoon in the marsh.


Exactly. If they had a habit of doing this or made repeated attempts it would be different. This appears to be a one time thing. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Rgrinny (Nov 25, 2019)

Duckman Racing said:


> Exactly. If they had a habit of doing this or made repeated attempts it would be different. This appears to be a one time thing. No harm, no foul.


Yes my intent was not to get anyone in trouble, figured I’d share as it was a pretty unique experience, and it made a very boring hunt a little more exciting! Now if we had mallards cupped in the decoys….that would be another story!


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Duckman Racing said:


> Exactly. If they had a habit of doing this or made repeated attempts it would be different. This appears to be a one time thing. No harm, no foul.


My prior comments weren't condoning a reporting of these guys, simply acknowledging a big no-no here. For those of you who are not pilots or have never flown a small aircraft yourself, you can't imagine the amount of regulations associated with flying. It is a heavily regulated industry that is extremely safety centric.

I'm sure these were talented pilots and they made a calculated risk, but one patch of turbulent air, engine sputter, etc. and their day might not have been so great. Fortunately we all lived for another day of hunting in the marsh!


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Those guys are reckless a holes and I hope they crash and burn


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

Very talented flying IMO . I would have been in awe. Now on the flip side of they did crash. I’d have said ha ha dumbass. That’s what you get. 
Just like the guys jumping muskrat huts with their mud motor boats on the bay this summer. One guy ended up in the hospital. Cool and fun until someone gets hurt. But that’s the risk you take to have fun sometimes.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Could be the same dude that flew under the Mackinac bridge. Lol 

"_There are old pilots and bold pilots, but no old, bold pilots."_


----------



## Mrfish989 (Dec 6, 2020)

They are a bunch of wanna be bush pilots. Hope they get what they have coming for them. Same a hole buzzed us on the bay hope the crash next time 



Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Apparently there is a meeting with the LED on Thursday about this.


----------

